# Where is Dr. Dave?



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Anyone know where Dr. Dave Heubert is these days?


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

could you tell us who Dr. Dave?

His name sounds familiar...is he the soil expert?


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I think you mean Dave Huebert, from Canada who wrote "Water Plants 101" which is on my WEB site.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Hubba,

Robert is right, I meant Dr. Dave Heubert. Here's a link to his article on the Aquatic Gardener's Association website.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

you _did _ call him Dr. Dave Heubert... 

Did you find out where he is nowadays?


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Hubba,

He's a Ph.D. No I have not been able to catch up with him. No idea where he is nowadays.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Its spelled Huebert. Steve Pushak would know if anybody would. I believe they are friends. I have tried to get a hold of him myself, but gotten no answer. The last time I spoke to him by email was in 1999 when I got his permission to use his article.


----------

